
Diablo IV Announced at Blizzcon - aratob
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/1/20942565/diablo-4-announced-release-date-blizzcon-2019
======
codezero
I upvoted this mostly so it would get visibility and we can remind ourselves
if we were outraged about Blizzard's Hong Kong related fiasco, we should
remember that when Diablo IV is actually released and not line their pockets.

